# Mechatronics notes



## ahmedmecha (13 أبريل 2008)

موقع يحتوي على Mechatronics Notes تتضمن أساسيات الـ mechatronics من معهد Rensselaer Polytechnic الامريكي وهي رائعة بالفعل ومفيده ... أتمنى أن تستفيدوا منها

أضغط هنا

:20:


----------



## رولامحمد (13 أبريل 2008)

hiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## mohamed_hassan (13 أبريل 2008)

شكرا علي هذا الموقع


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (14 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MUSLIM125 (15 أبريل 2008)

والله يا أخى منذ زمن بعيد أبحث عن محاضرات قيمة مثل التى أدرجتها فى موضوعك فلم أجد فجزاك الله خيرا على تلك المشاركة النافعة و عن عدم كتمانك للعلم النافع


----------



## سجاد الباوي (15 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر على المحاضرات القيمة ... وفقك الله لكل خير .


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (16 أبريل 2008)

http://www.hobbyprojects.com/microcontroller_tutorials.html

http://www.engr.colostate.edu/~dga/mechatronics/resources.html#Motor_Motion_Controllers

http://www.robots.com/motoman.php

http://www.robots.com/applications.php


----------

